# Very Faint positive?



## Emily486

5th cycle ttc. Really hoping maybe this month is finally it. Does anyone see a very faint line? 8dpo today. I know it’s still early but I’ve always had dark positives 5 days before missed period. Testing again at 10 dpo.


----------



## crusherwife44

I see it


----------



## Emily486

crusherwife44 said:


> I see it

Aww yay! I really hope it gets darker. Thank you so much for commenting


----------



## Jft1

I see it too!!


----------



## TTCno4

I see it! Fingers crossed for progression


----------



## justonemore31

Yes


----------



## HLx

I see it but not sure if it's an indent?


----------



## Keepsmiling91

I see that, looks like the start of a bfp to me x


----------



## Emily486

Tested again this morning at 10 dpo. Feel like I see more pink but not sure. does it look darker to anyone?


----------



## Emily486

Just wanted to update I took another test today because I noticed my ovulation tests spiked up this evening and looks like I finally have my bfp. Still super faint but it’s picking up on equate brand too! Thanks ladies for all the sweet comments. Sending so much baby dust everyone’s way! ❤️


----------



## justonemore31

Yep I deff see


----------



## Suggerhoney

I see it to


----------



## Excalibur

Fingers crossed this is your BFP :dust:


----------

